# Banking in Abu Dhabi



## Andy17

we are shortly moving to Abu Dhabi and my wife needs a local bank. I have looked on the net and it seems The National Bank of Abu Dhabi has a branch in London, has anyone any info on this bank and is it advisable to try and open an account here before we go


----------



## GumbaGumba

Andy17 said:


> we are shortly moving to Abu Dhabi and my wife needs a local bank. I have looked on the net and it seems The National Bank of Abu Dhabi has a branch in London, has anyone any info on this bank and is it advisable to try and open an account here before we go


Hi

You wouldn't be able to open a current account before you go because you need yourcresidency visa before the banks would open one. We managed to open a savibgs account vwirh HSBC but yo be hobest it was not needed and we have nir used it in the 2 months we have been here.

No idea about NBAD, we are with ADCB because theur credit card gives you air miles with Etihad!

GG


----------



## Andy17

GumbaGumba said:


> Hi
> 
> You wouldn't be able to open a current account before you go because you need yourcresidency visa before the banks would open one. We managed to open a savibgs account vwirh HSBC but yo be hobest it was not needed and we have nir used it in the 2 months we have been here.
> 
> No idea about NBAD, we are with ADCB because theur credit card gives you air miles with Etihad!
> 
> GG


thanks for the information, will the banks not accept the temporary visa we are supposed to go out with? I thought that the residency visa was issued over there, when they decided we can stay. I will check back on the threads to clarify this point. As a matter of interest how long did it take you to get your account with ADCB set up once you got there?


----------



## Deefor

There is a fairly recent thread on the subject of choosing banks. From what I remember opening an account was a painless process.


----------



## Andy17

Thanks Deefor I was just reading up on how to do things on the goverment site that barleysugar found and note one needs a copy of salary docs from your employer which I doubt we get till we arrive. Seems to answer the question


----------



## norampin

Andy17 said:


> Thanks Deefor I was just reading up on how to do things on the goverment site that barleysugar found and note one needs a copy of salary docs from your employer which I doubt we get till we arrive. Seems to answer the question


Hey Andy,

Im going through the same process as you (Moving in 3 weeks).

Seems like its a 10 minute process once you have the paperwork.

From reading around you need:

1. Proof you are employed with your income - this can happen with a letter from your employer stating you are starting work on X and your salary is X.

2. Residency visa

3. Your passport


Bare in mind:

1. Residency Visa
2. Bank account

Then you can get a flat/ house etc.


----------



## Andy17

norampin said:


> Hey Andy,
> 
> Im going through the same process as you (Moving in 3 weeks).
> 
> Seems like its a 10 minute process once you have the paperwork.
> 
> From reading around you need:
> 
> 1. Proof you are employed with your income - this can happen with a letter from your employer stating you are starting work on X and your salary is X.
> 
> 2. Residency visa
> 
> 3. Your passport
> 
> 
> Bare in mind:
> 
> 1. Residency Visa
> 2. Bank account
> 
> Then you can get a flat/ house etc.


Thanks that was pretty much what the goverment site said. we are due out in mid August and are in the middle of getting docs attested I just hoped we could get the finance details in place, but it looks like we will just have to have patience, still off to get an international driving licence this week with a start date of August, at least that is something i can get done here


----------



## norampin

Andy, you dont need an international license (Assuming its a uk one you have).

When you arrive and get a residency visa you must (By law) change it to a UAE license.

If i were you, i would read the "Why is my security clearance taking so long" thread a read.

For you to get docs attested now and expect to be there in August is workable. But tight.


Our clearance took 6 weeks +


Until you are there - you cannot do much!.. :-(


----------



## Andy17

thanks Norrampin read the thread Wow!, Barleysugar has been offered a job as a teacher with a start date of 18-08. I am getting her docs attested but we have hit a snag with the marrige cert, got to get a certified copy from GRO or use the original which she would rather not do


----------



## norampin

Marriage cert you can get a copy in an hour.
I did it with my birth cert.
Get it done ASAP.

Then you need to send to Milton Keynes (7 days and great service )- then to the UAE embassy (Same day)


----------



## Andy17

not quite so simple the cert is over 32 years old so we have to use GRO but they promise despatch tomorrow, FO are sending the docs back within the next 5 days then it looks like we have to do that bit again then a quick trip to the embassy


----------



## norampin

ouch...
Good luck.

Everything takes AGES!!!!!


----------



## Andy17

yes and not cheap either thank goodness there are only the two of us and just 3 documents to do.


----------



## norampin

Marriage cert
Degree cert
Kids birth cert if any
are you human cert 

are the normal ones requested


----------



## norampin

and get 10 or so passport pics done. (goto boots the machine does them for £2 or so.)

you need them for things like driving licence/visa etc etc


----------



## Andy17

Shool have asked Barleysugar for 14 pics but I will get some done as well, she may not want to drive but I will if we are to see any of the local sights whatever they may be


----------



## busybee2

Andy17 said:


> we are shortly moving to Abu Dhabi and my wife needs a local bank. I have looked on the net and it seems The National Bank of Abu Dhabi has a branch in London, has anyone any info on this bank and is it advisable to try and open an account here before we go


nbad are good as are adcb those are the only ones i would use.


----------

